# Blank screen and no audio/blinker noise



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

I'd check all the correct fuses to start


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

The blinker noise is created by the radio. So all symptoms point to a radio problem. If it's not the fuse, then try pulling the battery connection for a few minutes. Just make sure the driver's door is closed when you reconnect. If that doesn't fix it, you're probably in the hunt for a new "silver box".


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

LuchMTL said:


> I have a 2012 Chevy Cruze LT Eco Boost. When I started my car today the radio screen was not turning on, there was no audio, and as I was driving I could not hear the blinker (turning signal.) I restarted the car twice, then waited a few hours to start it again and still no screen.
> 
> Anyone have any similar issues? Are there any known fixes?
> 
> To clarify it is not the MyLink system, it is the standard screen with blue/green text.


Hello LuchMTL,

We're sorry to hear you're having trouble with your radio screen. Have you tried reaching out to our infotainment team regarding this concern? They are our experts on Infotainment questions and can be contacted at (855) 478-7767 from 8am – 10pm Monday through Saturday. If they are unable to provide any information on this inquiry, please send me a private message and we can discuss additional options.

Best,

Jasmine 
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Chevy Customer Care said:


> Hello LuchMTL,
> 
> We're sorry to hear you're having trouble with your radio screen. Have you tried reaching out to our infotainment team regarding this concern? They are our experts on Infotainment questions and can be contacted at (855) 478-7767 from 8am – 10pm Monday through Saturday. If they are unable to provide any information on this inquiry, please send me a private message and we can discuss additional options.
> 
> ...


 Aren't Audio & most Electronics limited in warranty coverage to 3 years or 36,000 miles *period* under the 'New Car Limited Warranty'? This is a 5 year old car, why did I spend thousands of dollars extra to insure my CRUZE ( electing full electronics coverage at an additional charge) if I could just call a number or contact you to discuss my"options"?


----------

